# Craiglist...Why can't I post?



## happychick

I have done really well in the past posting large items for sale (furniture, gates, etc) for local pickup on Craigslist. 
Since last fall, whenever I go to make a listing, fill it all out and click contenue - it takes FOREVER to load and then says 'your request cannot be processed, it is to large' or 'your request cannon be processed, server is to busy'.
I tried contacting Craigslist, but they just sent me a automated email to their FAQ. I really want to get some things listed this spring (been clearing out the garage), but I don't what to do. 

I would appreciate any help greatly!


----------



## happychick

I guess nobody knows...I sure haven't been able to figure it out. 
Oh well...


----------



## happychick

Well, I opened a new account as was able to get one posting listed on Craigslist just fine. Now I'm having the same old problem again! Man - is there anyone else out there having the same trouble? What can I do about it? I really REALLY need to sell some things locally.


----------



## Murramarang

Sounds like you have a virus that is attaching to the CL cookie.

Wipe out your cookies and try again.

(I'm not a CL expert...but its worth a try)


----------



## mitchell3006

We have had some hiccups with them the past few days. Make sure that you keep your picture size small enough. They will slow your add up. Also don't list too many items so that the size of your text portion is not too long. How fast is your internet connection? If it's slow that can cause problems.


----------



## happychick

Thanks for your replies guys, I really appreciate it. 
I have a great internet connection, latest version of Windows, brand new laptop, etc. I have kept the pictures the exact same size as I have done in the past, (not to big), and my text is only ever about a paragraph long...I tried wiping my computer's browsing history/cookies like suggested, but when I went to list it STILL didn't work! I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing some glitches...What's mysterious is right after I created the new account with Craigslist I posted one listing just fine - but havn't been able to list since.


----------

